# Increased vaginal fluids/wetness, am i pregnant?



## lovelivelife

*as well as other symptoms i have been experiencing such as: headaches, extremely tired, getting irritated easily (i've never been this way before),feeling sick after i eat, feeling sick but not vomiting, drinking alot of fluids and peeing a lot, my period coming 2 weeks early but was lighter than usual, my skin being oilier, slight sharp twinges in my uterus and my left side, cramping and bloating.
but i've noticed something different about my body, what i've noticed was (sorry for so much detail) that during intercourse it seemed as if my vagina was wetter or producing more fluids and i have never had this happen to me before. i've only had 3 partners in my lifetime since i were 16 years old, im almost 20 years old and with my first boyfriend the first person i've ever been with i've never been wet like this and with my second i've never been wet and the guy i'm with now, the first few times we've had sex i've never been wet but now a month or almost 2 months have passed we had sex 4-5 days ago and i was waaaaayy more wetter than i ever had been i was so wet i felt it dripping lol (sorry i know this is too much detail) i've heard that when your pregnant you vagina produces more vaginal fluids, so is that why men say pregnant p***y is best p***y? lol oh and BTW (i bought a first response HPT but im afraid to use it) i wanted to wait a week because my period didn't start this week. if i am pregnant i have to 5-8 weeks along.*


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I would say test now. Its the only definite way you'll know. If your period is due this week then you can test any time from now. 

Maybe you feel more comfortable with this partner hence why you are more aroused.

:hugs:


----------



## hopeforamirac

i agree you should test if your period is late you will get an accurate result :)


----------



## MammyEvans20

I agree on both accounts, test now and if its negative and you are still ahving these symptoms wait a week and test again or go to your doctor and request a blood pregnancy test.
This happened to me for the reason first stated, i am more comfortable with my OH more so than the others and i noticed a difference, but the fluid does change during pregnancy as mine has already and has been different for a while and i am only 10 weeks


----------



## mummy2be362

I was told that if you're starting to pee more often, thats usually a sign that if you are pregnant a positive test is more likely to come out. I took a test a week before period was due, and got my bfp with one line being faint, then tested on the day period was due and it was immediatly stronger :)
xxxx


----------



## plinhle

Increased wetness/discharge is a sign of pregnancy, but I also experienced it before my af showed up, so it's not a reliable way to tell. I would recommend you test with the sticks.


----------



## lovelivelife

ok im going to test but im going to wait a few more days 2 or 3 maybe


----------



## xsadiex

Did you say your period came already but was lighter? If so you should take a test right now!


----------



## lovelivelife

*ok i took a test "first response" and it was a BFN well for the past couple days i've had no symptoms up until now i've had some sharp pains in my right side all the way down to my uterus and it hurts, and also some cramping and if someone touches my belly it hurts, and im also noticing some brown and tan discharge in my undies idk what's wrong with me but idk why im having these weird feelings im was beginning to think it was all in my head up until now *


----------



## hopeforamirac

maybe its time to see your doctor :hugs:


----------



## lovelivelife

*but im beginning to think im not pregnant because my symptoms arent as bad as everyone elses but not everyones pregnancy are alike. my best friend said she'd feel sick but her body wouldnt let her throw up. today i experienced some bloating and gas and slight cramping not severe seems like my symptoms are coming and going i think i may just go to the doctor*


----------



## lovelivelife

oh and headaches and tiredness


----------



## Springtime

I noticed an increase in vaginal discahrge, not th clear egg white kind, but the white kind (sorry TMI) before I tested positive. Good Luck!


----------

